# best snowblower sloped driveway



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

My 1980s Snapper snowblower is ready for retirement. It presently blows the snow almost 3 feet! My concrete driveway is about 120' long, with a 2.5 car parking patch at the top. It doesn't snow that often here in Western PA, and we rarely get more than 3" or 4" inches at a time. Lots of people here seem to like the Toro single stage. Will I have to push it up my driveway (maybe 15degree slope at the most)? I'm looking for recommendations from you guys that actually use this stuff often.
thanks,
Bob Hage


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

since you say theres not too much snowfall each time, go with the toro! For the slope driveway it shouldn't be a problem because snowblowers nowadays have a locked differential feature on them. Now, if you were getting lots of snow all the time, definetely get the Ariens deluxe models. If you wanted to pay a bit more for a machine thats all steel construction, then get Ariens!


----------



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

*thanks*

Are the Toro single stage blowers self-propelled? My only concern is that I would be pushing it up my sloped driveway. What is a locked differential?
thanks


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it throwing only 3' due to the engine or has the paint worn away inside the impleller? I have a six year old Ariens that is in relatively good shape. I sprayed the inside with Fluid Film and it made a world of difference in performance. You might try that first to see if you can get through this winter and then buy new at the end of the season at a discount.


----------



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

I will try that. I will still probably be looking for a new one at some point, and would like advice on the Toro singles vs anybodies dual stage. I like the idea of the lighter single stage units, but don't want to be pushing it up my driveway because it is not self propelled. We rarely get more than 3 or 4 inches of snow, and it is usually wet snow.
thanks


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I used to own an older Snapper like that. Two stage that could go right through any built up pile from the city plows without even slowing down. That was one of the best blowers I have ever owned. It got tired over the years and was doing only a so-so job when my Dad passed and I kept his Simplicity. Mainly because it had electric start and the Snapper didn't. The best part? A friend I sold the Snapper to replaced the belts and it was even better than when I first bought it used. My suggestion is to consider if it's just the belts that need replacing. Much cheaper than investing in a new machine!

BTW- I bought a new Simplicity 12hp a few years back. It's an animal! Plus it has the differential lock release lever that makes spinning it around a breeze. No more wrestling the machine at the end of a run. Pull the trigger and spin it on a dime.


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

hage1;484033 said:


> Are the Toro single stage blowers self-propelled? My only concern is that I would be pushing it up my sloped driveway. What is a locked differential?
> thanks


"Locking differential" locks both tires into driving forward, like posi-traction on trucks and cars. It gives you way more traction while pushing through the snow.


----------



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

*thanks*

I have two dealers within 2 miles of my house. Both have decent prices, and service their equipment. One sells Toro and the other Simplicity. Does anybody know how Toro single stage compares with those of Simplicity? I have read lots of good things about the Toro. Also, it seems most of you prefer the 2 cycle. Why is the 2 cycle prefered over the 4 cycle? My experience is that 4 cycles are easier to start, not as fussy as 2 cycles. thanks.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

The main advantage to a two-cycle is lighter weight for those who are lifting them in and out of trucks. While I still prefer 4-cycle, modern 2-cycles have gotten a lot better than they used to be (except perhaps chain saws!) The gas/oil mix is more critical however, so you need to put exactly one of the little oil bottles to exactly one gallon of gas....no guestimating. Electric start is still nice.

Many of the single stage blowers are "semi-self-propelled" in that the spinning impeller is designed to pull itself forward into the snow. I think some work better in this regard than others.

My last walk-behind blower was a beast of a two-stage 28" Toro that is still going strong after 20 years with it's second owner.


----------



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

OK, let me continue then. I will not be carrying the snowblower around. It will live in my garage and only travel from there to the driveway. I want to get a blower that will clean the drive well and fairly quickly. We rarely get more than 3" of snow here, but my drive is 120' long, and maybe a 15degree angle down from the garage. I'm willing to spend up to $1k for it. Am I still hearing get the Toro single stage, or without worrying about travel, would you guys recomend a two stage? I really appreciate the advice and different opinions.


----------



## PolyPlowBoss (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd get the two stage. Bigger is better and faster (IMO). Especially if you are not carrying it anywhere. With a bigger machine, you'll have a wider cut pattern, and you'll have self-propelled axles. Just my two cents.payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

more powerrrrrrrrr ok just had to get my manly ness out there. but in all reality go with the 2 stage if it dosent have to leave the site. the single stage r what they are. the single stages will throw everybit of 10 12 inchs of powder but u get that slush on the bottom u better have stick. i dont think u would need much more then a toro single stage power curve and it would be easyer to store all year long. and in the last few years 2 cycle engines have really come around and most of them r user friendly u dont have to pull ur arm off anymore.


----------

